# Fixing a gap between plaster wall and brick wall



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Whatever repair you choose on the piece you put in use tear away bead where your drywall meets the brick. Will give you a clean look and a lot easier to mud.


----------



## eholmes77 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. I wasn't familiar with tear away bead, so I googled it. Looks like a good idea. I was thinking about putting quarter-round molding there to cover the gap. Which would you recommend?

Also, I am going with the cleat method to support the drywall. I used wood glue on a 2x4 block, made it flush with the lath ends, and then used shims to hold the cleat in place while it dried. Now that it's in place I'm going to put screws in diagonally to add strength. Seems like it should work.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

how did it go?


----------

